# Tooo Big??



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi
We have 18 days in Europe with the kids in school hols and were planning to go to Italy and we really wan to visit Pisa.

Just tried to prebook sites with Eurocamp independent and they have told us that all but one site they have in Italy would be too small for our unit, a swift Kontiki 679. They went on to say the only site they would recommend would be on the lakes which we have been to in the past so wanted to try somewhere else.

I have read back through posts on here and cant really find any mention of the sites in Italy being smaller than average pitches, if I just go without booking am I going to struggle to find a site for our size (especially in August) or should I just go for it??

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the site in Pisa (camping torre pendente) has "cages" for sunshade netting on many pitches which makes them difficult to access -especially for larger vans - but I'm sure they would fit larger units.

The site at Florence (Camping International?) we used had open areas and no particluar enclosed pitches (Russell - Rapide 561 has just been there, and he's got a BIG van!)

why not make some enquiries directly - they certainly spoke good english in Pisa and Florence! Have a look in the sites database for details. With kids in tow in the main season it would probably be wise to book up in the main areas.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

There is an Aire / Sosta at Pisa that will easily take you're size motorhome. Five minutes walk to the tower.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats good to know, what is it like driving into Pisa, last time I drove in an Italian city it was an MGF and that was a challange! My motorhome is a bit bigger, I was thinking of finding a site outside and hiring a car for a few days but if there is somewhere that close that would be even better.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's also a very good sosta at Lucca with electricity and showers. Get on the regular ( air con, comfortable and cheap) bus from Lucca to Pisa = about 25 mins- and you're dropped almost at the Tower. It's a lovely bus ride too and Lucca is well worth a visit.

Details in MHF database. (Il Serchio)

G

Edit: We've been there 3 times now and there is space for large vans.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

No problem in Pisa, lots of coaches use the roads there. The Aire / Sosta is next to the coach park.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

A few bits from me....

1) Pisa - I looked at the Sosta/aire a couple of weeks ago - I was blooming glad I had not paid to stay there. Units were almost touching each other. It was 12 euro per night.

Instead, we were staying at Camping Lago Le Tamerici a few miles away at Coltano. HUGE pitches, but, close to the airport - alright for me though as I like aircraft! The site has a minibus that takes you to the bus stop. The bus stop is about 1 mile away. The bus to Pisa costs 1.10 euro per person one way. We also got the bus to Lucca from Pisa - 5 euro return.

2) Torre Pendante - I doubt I would have got on that site.

3) Camping Florence at Bottai - I was assured by email that pitches could take our TAG axle Kontiki - when I got there it was NOT possible. We stayed in the coach park. This over looked the motorway so was a bit noisy - an extra vodka fixed that. From the site, easy to get to Florence, also a non stop coach to Siena. We also visited San Gemignano.

4) I am on another site at Lake Garda today. The pitch is 8 metres long, the Kontiki is 8.67 metres, so we are sticking out onto the pitch behind us but the site is quiet. That would not happen in July and August.

Personally, I do not mind being in coach parks etc on campsites but I do get annoyed when I am promised the world and delivered nothing. That said, the Italians have always provided a pitch of sorts, unlike the French on the Cote D'Azur. I will never go there again.

Russell


----------



## blj (May 16, 2011)

please forgive my ignorance but when you say the sites are ok for a big van mine is a 34 foot hurricane with a tow I am a newbe here but at the moment I am in US touring then I am going to bring my RV home about march next year but I am looking around this forum just to see what I will be up against 
All the best a newbe


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, blj 34ft in europe or UK is very big, the Kontiki we have is 28ft and that is considered as larger than average for motorhomes in UK. We get on most sites but often find if we try to prebook on websites most of them reject our size and we have to ring them direct.

If you then add towing as well then virtually all the sites I have stayed on so far (although this is only our second season) would not have accommodated us. That said there are probably quite a few more experienced motorhomers on here that would know what to do and where to go and get on very well. As a newbie I would not want to go any bigger than we are in UK/Europe.

I see you have the same motorhome as us Rapide are you planning on getting out of Italy in the high season or do you think you will find suitable pitches around?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I have no idea yet!

If I stay put, I will stay on a campsite owned by a friend, as I know I can always get on there come hell or high water.

The other downside to July and August of course is the price - some sites are 40 - 50 euro per night per pitch.

Russell


----------

